# Vivarium background ideas needed



## Plowmandust77 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm looking to do the background on my 8 foot Vivarium. Does anyone have any pictures of their own creative ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Alan RF (Nov 4, 2012)

Plowmandust77 said:


> I'm looking to do the background on my 8 foot Vivarium. Does anyone have any pictures of their own creative ideas?
> 
> Thanks



I've used an aquarium sheet at the back of mine. I got it from eBay and you pay per metre. They come in all kinds of designs 
See my picture below.




My RF tort Alan seems to think the scenery is real!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Nov 4, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> I've used an aquarium sheet at the back of mine. I got it from eBay and you pay per metre. They come in all kinds of designs
> See my picture below.
> 
> My RF tort Alan seems to think the scenery is real!



Mine is an aquarium back ground as well, It came with it. Tyrone has sat for hours staring at it... I am going to get some plants for his enclosure soon. I have a baby spider clipping that I have just started in water to root. I am then going to plant it in his enclosure behind something he can't get to until it gets bigger. So that is a idea as well, plants all along the back.


----------



## Alan RF (Nov 4, 2012)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Mine is an aquarium back ground as well, It came with it. Tyrone has sat for hours staring at it... I am going to get some plants for his enclosure soon. I have a baby spider clipping that I have just started in water to root. I am then going to plant it in his enclosure behind something he can't get to until it gets bigger. So that is a idea as well, plants all along the back.



Ha ha glad Alan's not loosing his marbles then!!! I caught him looking at it for ages and trying to climb it! He even went on top of his hide and looked at it for ages....planning his escape lol!!! I've put one plastic plant but would like to put some real plants so he can have a nibble hee hee


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Nov 4, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> Ha ha glad Alan's not loosing his marbles then!!! I caught him looking at it for ages and trying to climb it! He even went on top of his hide and looked at it for ages....planning his escape lol!!! I've put one plastic plant but would like to put some real plants so he can have a nibble hee hee



LOL nope he is not losing his marbles! I am trying to grow some plants for Tyrone's enclosure, I am afraid he would try to eat the plastic plants.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 5, 2012)

i also used an aquarium backround. 

you can buy them pre cut or cut the size you need from a roll.


----------



## Alan RF (Nov 5, 2012)

Team Gomberg said:


> i also used an aquarium backround.
> 
> you can buy them pre cut or cut the size you need from a roll.



That's a beaut picture! With the plants bottoms being at the same level this would definitely confuse Alan even more!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 5, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 5, 2012)

Team Gomberg said:


> i also used an aquarium backround.
> 
> you can buy them pre cut or cut the size you need from a roll.



That's an awesome background! I use the same kind, just a different scene, it just complements everything, I love it


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> That's a beaut picture! With the plants bottoms being at the same level this would definitely confuse Alan even more!



Poor Alan and Tyrone, would have a stare off at that background!


----------



## Alan RF (Nov 7, 2012)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Poor Alan and Tyrone, would have a stare off at that background!



)))) this made me chuckle......I can imagine them side by side starring and then pushing forward as if they are going to enter a new universe lol


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Nov 8, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> )))) this made me chuckle......I can imagine them side by side starring and then pushing forward as if they are going to enter a new universe lol



LOL! To infinity and beyond! 

Tyrone says " Alright Alan, are you ready? It is one slow step for us, but one giant step for Redfoots everywhere" 
Alan replies " I am ready Tyrone... Uh..., you go first!" Tyrone replies " well...hmmm... Maybe we should just stare at it for a little bit longer"
" good idea!" says Alan.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 8, 2012)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> LOL! To infinity and beyond!
> 
> Tyrone says " Alright Alan, are you ready? It is one slow step for us, but one giant step for Redfoots everywhere"
> Alan replies " I am ready Tyrone... Uh..., you go first!" Tyrone replies " well...hmmm... Maybe we should just stare at it for a little bit longer"
> " good idea!" says Alan.



Princesse says: " Step aside boys, ill show you how it's done." 
Lol


----------



## Alan RF (Nov 9, 2012)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> LOL! To infinity and beyond!
> 
> Tyrone says " Alright Alan, are you ready? It is one slow step for us, but one giant step for Redfoots everywhere"
> Alan replies " I am ready Tyrone... Uh..., you go first!" Tyrone replies " well...hmmm... Maybe we should just stare at it for a little bit longer"
> " good idea!" says Alan.



Omg that is hilarious but so true! Ha ha rofl!!!!!




diaboliqueturtle said:


> Princesse says: " Step aside boys, ill show you how it's done."
> Lol


 Go princess!!! You go girl!




Plowmandust77 said:


> I'm looking to do the background on my 8 foot Vivarium. Does anyone have any pictures of their own creative ideas?
> 
> Thanks



So what have you decided upon?


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Nov 9, 2012)

diaboliqueturtle said:


> Princesse says: " Step aside boys, ill show you how it's done."
> Lol



ha ha ha haaaa ahhh 

Tyrone and Alan try to look away at Princesse says, but seem to be mesmerized at the flora and fauna. Princesses impatiently taps her foot to no avail ......


----------



## Alan RF (Nov 10, 2012)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> ha ha ha haaaa ahhh
> 
> Tyrone and Alan try to look away at Princesse says, but seem to be mesmerized at the flora and fauna. Princesses impatiently taps her foot to no avail ......



Pmsl ))) then the lights go off......


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 10, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> Pmsl ))) then the lights go off......



PARTAY!!! My girl's got moves ;-P You should see her shaking her hips! (Really, she does, haven't been able to catch it on video yet, though, I'm usually too mesmerized and laughing too hard!)


----------



## Sally Franklin Christie (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been away for awhile. 

I don't want you to think I only drop by when I am in panic mode.

I put some fake plants in our tortarium last week. I've been watching and tort isn't interested in eating them. It has made her a bit more interactive with her environment. She likes to go back in the shady cool corner. Sure she still digs in 2 out of 3 days and I have to 'track' her down. 

In the very back I have two huge copper discs and some iron slate. 

I still worry I am going to kill the poor girl. I don't know why my first tortoise died. 

Sally


----------



## colatoise (Nov 10, 2012)

Just set up this "winter condo" for Buddha. Got the background from local pet store.





Better pic


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 10, 2012)

colatoise said:


> Just set up this "winter condo" for Buddha. Got the background from local pet store.
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic





Nice!


----------



## the_bookish_tortoise (Nov 10, 2012)

That's a gorgeous enclosure. Did you have it custom made?


----------



## Alan RF (Nov 11, 2012)

diaboliqueturtle said:


> PARTAY!!! My girl's got moves ;-P You should see her shaking her hips! (Really, she does, haven't been able to catch it on video yet, though, I'm usually too mesmerized and laughing too hard!)



Alan sings- 'I see you baby, shaking your arss!'  lol




the_bookish_tortoise said:


> That's a gorgeous enclosure. Did you have it custom made?



I think it's great too ....I wonder what they decided to do?? Intrigued! 




colatoise said:


> Just set up this "winter condo" for Buddha. Got the background from local pet store.
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic





Great backdrop!




diaboliqueturtle said:


> PARTAY!!! My girl's got moves ;-P You should see her shaking her hips! (Really, she does, haven't been able to catch it on video yet, though, I'm usually too mesmerized and laughing too hard!)



I've started a new post to carry on the PARTAY lol


----------



## morloch (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow,,, looks nice!!


----------

